# Betta seem suddenly lethargic



## khatlady (Jan 12, 2012)

My normally happy, active betta since yesterday seems very lethargic. He looks fine and the water parameters are fine but instead of swimming all around like usual he is mostly just resting on a leaf near the surface. I've had him for 2 months and he is in a 1.5 gallon, filtered, heated tank. Any ideas???? He is still eating....


----------



## earthworm88 (Jul 8, 2011)

If you could fill this out as detail as you can, we will try to figure out what's going on with your betta. Photos are always helpful 

Housing 
What size is your tank?
What temperature is your tank?
Does your tank have a filter?
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration?
Is your tank heated?
What tank mates does your betta fish live with?

Food
What type of food do you feed your betta fish?
How often do you feed your betta fish?

Maintenance 
How often do you perform a water change?
What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change?
What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change?

Water Parameters:
Have you tested your water? If so, what are the following parameters?

Ammonia:
Nitrite:
Nitrate:
pH:
Hardness:
Alkalinity: 

Symptoms and Treatment
How has your betta fish's appearance changed?
How has your betta fish's behavior changed?
When did you start noticing the symptoms?
Have you started treating your fish? If so, how?
Does your fish have any history of being ill?
How old is your fish (approximately)?


----------



## khatlady (Jan 12, 2012)

Housing 
What size is your tank? 1.5 gallon
What temperature is your tank? 80 degrees F
Does your tank have a filter? yes
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration? yes
Is your tank heated? yes
What tank mates does your betta fish live with? none

Food
What type of food do you feed your betta fish? pellets, crisps and freeze dried blood worms
How often do you feed your betta fish? twice daily

Maintenance 
How often do you perform a water change? twice weekly
What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change? 50% 
What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change? declorinator

Water Parameters:
Have you tested your water? yes. If so, what are the following parameters?

Ammonia: did not have a test for that
Nitrite: 0.5
Nitrate: 10 (but is in my TAP water!!)
pH: 7.2
Hardness: 75
Alkalinity: 40

Symptoms and Treatment
How has your betta fish's appearance changed? fins torn from plastic plant
How has your betta fish's behavior changed? resting more
When did you start noticing the symptoms? a week ago
Have you started treating your fish? yes If so, how? no
Does your fish have any history of being ill? he had ich about 1 month ago
How old is your fish (approximately)? got fish 2 months ago


----------



## earthworm88 (Jul 8, 2011)

From what you have disclosed so far, I would venture a guess that it's an imbalance in your water chemistry that is causing your betta to become lethargic. It is possible that he is slowly suffering from ammonia and nitrite poisoning. For a 1.5 gal tank (even with a filter), the general guideline for water change is at least a 50% mid week and 100% end of week to remove all traces of these unwanted chemicals. The fact that you are doing 50% change every time, they were diluted after partial change but were never removed and will accumulate over time. 

What brand of water conditioner do you use? Is the nitrate level in your tap water the same pre and post conditioner? What I would do for now is to give him a 100% water change and continue to observe for any changes. 

Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## khatlady (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks for your input earthworm88. I guess I was hoping I could get my tank to cycle... That is why I was avoiding the 100% water change. If I did the 100% then it would stop it from cycling, right? Also, would you take out the gravel and rinse that too?? Thanks.
Oh and I am using the Top Fin Betta Water Conditioner....


----------



## earthworm88 (Jul 8, 2011)

khatlady said:


> Thanks for your input earthworm88. I guess I was hoping I could get my tank to cycle... That is why I was avoiding the 100% water change. If I did the 100% then it would stop it from cycling, right? Also, would you take out the gravel and rinse that too?? Thanks.
> Oh and I am using the Top Fin Betta Water Conditioner....


I personally have no experience cycling a tank myself as I don't use filters. But from what I have read and heard, cycling a 1.5 gal tank is extremely challenging and most people will try to cycle with tank of 5 gal and above. If you want to avoid frequent water change, you might want to consider upgrading to a larger tank  Yes, make sure you rinse everything when you do 100% water change. 

Good luck! Keep us posted on how he is doing


----------

